# Just introducing myself...owner of 2 kiddies



## chicagopunkie (May 15, 2011)

or is that kitties? Well, they are my kids. 

I have two cats I adopted after they were rescued from a kill shelter. The eldest is Ozzie. He is about 5 1/2 years old. He is black and has long hair. He was born outside and was real wild at first. Now he is my "soul mate".

I adopted the 2nd one the day after Thanksgiving of 2010. They said she was about 5 1/2 to 6 months old at the time. Her name is Serafina. She is blue and white. That is what her adoption papers say but I would say it is kind of a slate blue/gray.

Serafina has medium to long hair.

I live in the NW suburbs of Chicago, divorced twice, and never though I'd be "one of those cat people". That is only because I wasn't familiar with cats. I've had plenty of dogs, a horse, cows, guinea pigs, rabbits, etc.

My brothers are highly allergic to cats, and my 1st ex didn't like them; which is why I never had one until I was in my mid 30's.

Hello to everyone here!:catmilk


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Welcome to the boards. Thank you for giving a good home to your cats. They were once on death row and now they're living it up, right?

We have a lot of people around here who really know a lot about cats. If you have any questions just post them and you'll get some good advice.

See you around!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Looking forward to pictures of your kitties! I'm from Chicago too.  I think I might know what shelter are you talking about...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

WELCOME!! and yes, we NEED to see pictures of your kiddies.


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and I 2nd this:


Gabby169 said:


> WELCOME!! and yes, we NEED to see pictures of your kiddies.


----------



## neighbour (May 15, 2011)

Hello! I really like your cat's names!


----------



## chicagopunkie (May 15, 2011)

Thank you, everyone, for your welcomes! 

I'll have to read up on how to post photos of my cats. I tried to post an avatar but it wouldn't let me.

Ozzie's original name was Flash, which was a temporary one they gave him. I had a long list of names I was trying out on him and none of them fit it just right. 

Then I was watching a White Sox game as they are my favorite baseball team. (konstargirl - I hope you're not a Cubs fan! ;-) ) My brother was at the game and had real good seats and I was trying to watch the game and see if I could see my brother and "Flash" got in the way. The last thing I saw was the Sox manager, Ozzie Guillen, in the dugout, so it just came out of my mouth: "Ozzie, move!" It stuck.

Not only that but it gave me a birth date. They figured he was born the latter part of Oct. of 2005 and since the White Sox won the World Series on 10/26/2005 at 11:01pm; I decided to give him that birth date.

Serafina was the name the little one was given and I loved it, so I kept it.


----------



## chicagopunkie (May 15, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! Looking forward to pictures of your kitties! I'm from Chicago too.  I think I might know what shelter are you talking about...


Hello konstargirl! Actually an organization called STAAR (Second Time Around Animal Rescue) got my cats from a kill shelter and put them up for adoption at a PetSmart. That is where I got both of my kitties.:smile:


----------



## chicagopunkie (May 15, 2011)

*I am SOOO sorry. I didn't mean to put "owner"....*

in the title of my first post. 

I have no idea what I was thinking. I correct others when they use that type of terminology. I meant to say "Mother".

Anyhow, I posted something here a while ago and don't see it so I'll try again.
------------
Thank you, everyone, for your welcomes! 

I'll have to read up on how to post photos of my cats. I tried to post an avatar but it wouldn't let me. It kept asking for a URL. I want to upload photos from my computer's hard drive, not from a site. Same thing with the signature. What am I missing?:fust

Ozzie's original name was Flash, which was a temporary one they gave him. I had a long list of names I was trying out on him and none of them fit him just right. 

Then I was watching a White Sox game as they are my favorite baseball team. (konstargirl - I hope you're not a Cubs fan! ;-) ) My brother was at the game and had real good seats and I was trying to watch the game and see if I could see my brother and "Flash" got in the way. The last thing I saw was the Sox manager, Ozzie Guillen, in the dugout, so it just came out of my mouth: "Ozzie, move!" It stuck.

Not only that but it gave me a birth date. They figured he was born the latter part of Oct. of 2005 and since the White Sox won the World Series on 10/26/2005 at 11:01pm; I decided to give him that birth date.

Serafina was the name the little one was given and I loved it, so I kept it.

Geez......I messed up again. I swear I didn't see my posts there before. Now that I just posted this (am I am adding this on, it shows up. Sorry!!!!!)


----------



## CrazyCatLady42 (May 20, 2011)

The best pet names usually come from accidents and such! I really love that story thought. Even if you are a sox fan :wink


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

No worries on the double post, *chicagopunkie*! Welcome to the Forum!


----------

